# Movie Listings



## BeaglesBuddy (Dec 22, 2014)

Anyone know of a good website that I can see what movies are running on cable right now? It would basically just list out all the movies that you can DVR this week/month etc..


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Cable? Really?


----------



## Marlyn (Apr 27, 2017)

Check youtube and subscribe your favorite channel.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Marlyn said:


> Check youtube and subscribe your favorite channel.


You realize you're replying to a 29 month old thread?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

he is newbie and over exited


----------

